# Klepto Rats



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

I was just eating a veggie springroll, when all of a sudden, one of my rats hops onto my lap, steals the whole springroll from my hand and runs away with it under the bed... It happened so fast it took me a moment to realize what just happened. I laughed hysterically at the sight of a fat rat running off with a big springroll. 

This reminded me of another time... I keep a broom in my bedroom. One day my rat tried to run off with it, again, under the bed. He dragged it a couple of feet before I stopped him. 

So just for fun, I was wondering....
*What is the weirdest / funniest thing your rats have tried to steal from you? *


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Ratigan has plucked chocolate chips right out of ice cream sandwiches I've been eating! He also almost got away with stealing a whole slice of pizza once. They try to steal a lot of food because I usually eat dinner while I have them out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't usually have my ratties out while eating (I have dogs in the house and don't dare take my eyes off the rats) but once, before we amassed so many dogs, I had my free roaming rat pluck my boyfriend's entire hoagie off the coffee table and carry it to her cage. We didn't see the feat, but she had been on the couch and must have smelled it. Needless to say, he didn't take it back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

My rats have tried several times to steal a whole pizza from my plate before it's even torn... clearly don't understand the concept of tear and share!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

My rat Einstein stole my homework one day, Not kidding. He also tried to eat it, that would of been hard to explain to my teacher.

Storm would Steal money from me, we found at least $50 or more in his hoarding spot one day. Then again Storm would steal Everything. I so hope this isn't against any rules, but once he tried to steal a pad wrapper  I want to see someone top that for weirdest thing. ;D

Oddly my boys never steal food from me. the closest they've come to stealing food is Bentley trying to steal my Cranberry juice and Soda trying to steal Gatorade. I can't even bring Gatorade into my Room without him staring at me the entire time I have it unless I share some. Though he only likes the Fruit Punch one, which sucks cause that's my favorite as well


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

My rats LOVE fruit punch Gatorade! I share with them sometimes, but not often. My horse loved it too (;


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Casper will steal anything and everything that smells like food. No matter how many times you move him away and say no he is right back.
He has stolen sandwiches and hotdogs and many other things but the weirdest thing he has tried to steal is soup. Yes soup.
He stuffed his whole nose in like he thought he could grab it. He soon found out it was liquid and settled for a few licks though.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

LightningWolf - lol! I don't think anybody could top that. Mischievous ratties!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

ratchet said:


> My rats LOVE fruit punch Gatorade! I share with them sometimes, but not often. My horse loved it too (;


My horse too!! i can't bring it to the barn anymore without getting mugged! LOL


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Right? Not to turn the topic but talk about KLEPTO. My late OTTB gelding would always snatch my bottle of Gatorade and break it open in his feed tub. He was a clever cookie! More than I can say for my rats.. I doubt they'd think that far ahead!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Jenzie said:


> LightningWolf - lol! I don't think anybody could top that. Mischievous ratties


I don't know, my dad has told me some pretty crazy stories about what Ferrets steal, and it's weirder (and frankly funnier) then what Storm has stolen.  I'm sure someone will top it, if not I'm sure Niko or Liam will top it eventually. (ok, we really need a laughing/ROFL smiley thing)


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

Love the stories.

My rat Kaylee likes shiny things. I have to take my earrings out when I play with her (I'm her personal jungle-gym). The little minx will take the hooked ones right out of my ears. The first time, I didn't even notice until I saw her running in to the cage with it. 
I had some coins in the pocket of my blue jeans that I had left on the floor because they needed a wash. She was going back and forth from my pocket to the cage when I finally realized what was going on. Took all the silvery colour coins and left me the pennies.

Aeryn just likes to nab food. For some reason she is quite the little hoarder. They have more than enough food but she isn't satisfied until she can squirrel as much away as possible. Last thing I caught her with was the ziploc bag filled with dried berries. She was dragging it backwards across the floor. I had to put the Yogies in a glass mason jar because she would try to rip open the bag and eat them all.
Funny thing is that I keep the food on a table that is 3 feet off the ground. I don't know how she gets up there yet, but I'm trying to catch her in the act.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, one of my rescue rats named Rumour tries to steal jack and coke... I was having a glass, watching tv and the little devil kept trying to put he nose in it like CRAZY! Then all her little baby ratites wanted to try too and... Well, I had to put my drink away, lol!

But for the straight out WEIRDEST thing I have EVER had a rat steal would be my Zazzle when me stole my tarantulas molts. He tipped over the box I keep them in, and shredded them in his cage... 

I was thinking... What in the world...?

Oh, and Spooky steals socks, and any food item, one time he bullied the cat into letting him eat his tuna!

Spindle is a snatch the food and run kinda rattie, he steals shiny things as well.

Moki and Chai stuff and soft object into their cage, and Chai goes nuts over chicken breast.

Nokia will steal food, drop then go get more, she's a stasher. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

My rats love two weird things that i have to hide every time they come out: my foam ear plugs.i have no idea why, and frankly.... That's been in my ears girls! Yuck! 

Also... Any Kleenex thats lying around... This means that garbage bins must be covered 

Oh, and q tips! 

My little girls can be gross little ratties! 


I have also found pens, i pad stylus and socks in their cage *facepalm*



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

A couple of my girls try to steal plastic-tipped toggles on clothing, even though they're attached. Freyja has also tried to steal a Wiimote. ;D


----------

